
Winky Google Glass APP - hacked into Google glass and enabled winking control - infoman
http://glass-apps.org/winky-google-glass-app
======
infoman
The Hacker/Developer says: "It's a very different experience taking a picture
of someone with Glass vs a phone or even a plain old camera. Looking directly
at a person instead of through a viewfinder has a huge psychological
difference.﻿"

------
hoi
If google glass becomes popular, I'll expect to hear this phrase more -
"Please take your glasses off before we proceed.."

~~~
hkmurakami
Well before long we will have integrated prescription glasses + Google Glass.
So maybe it'll just be, "please turn off your glasses" :)

~~~
infoman
Google or someone on kickstarter should make a clip for google glass, so we
can put it on and off in a matter of seconds. Don't want to carry a second
prescription glass around

~~~
_djo_
Google has said they're working on Glass hardware that'll clip onto regular
prescription glasses.

------
kanzure
Wasn't obvious, but here's where the actual goodies are:

<https://github.com/kaze0/winky>

------
The_Sponge
I wasn't aware that they were tracking eye movement (of any sort). This is
incredibly cool, although the privacy implications could be disturbing.

A quick google search didn't reveal a list of all of the on-board sensors. If
anyone knows where I can I find it, linking would be greatly appreciated.

~~~
hkmurakami
iirc the there was a story last week showing the unused but present wink apis.

~~~
infoman
yes people were wondering if it was only code for the future hardware variants
on google glass but Mike did it
[https://plus.google.com/116031914637788986927/posts/MsVDT735...](https://plus.google.com/116031914637788986927/posts/MsVDT735PGf)

------
piyush_soni
This is awesome. I wonder why this is not the default (inbuilt) way of taking
pictures. Before they made it more obvious, I was actually thinking this would
be the way to click pictures in a glass.

~~~
sdfjkl
Because randomly winking at people might give them the wrong idea.

~~~
panacea
It's certainly going to be creepy if someone who you're _not_ comfortable
sociably with approaches you wearing gGlasses and winks at you.

That would still be creepy without the gGlasses though.

It's also going to be creepy if someone who you currently _are_ comfortable
sociably with approaches you wearing gGlasses. "Mate... take them off please"

All roads lead to creepsville in normal social situations, unless the person
is using them to augment something like adventure sports, visiting an
exhibition or the like (which is why Google chose to lead with those marketing
videos and demos obviously)

I wear different shit when I go hiking or skiing. I don't do my daily commute
wearing ski goggles. The barrier to surmount for this to become acceptable
rather than creepy-couture or ubiquitous in normal daily activities is
possibly insurmountable for the foreseeable future (admittedly that's my
wishful thinking, and I say this as someone who doesn't live in the Silicon
Valley area).

~~~
randallsquared
If this is to replace taking your phone out of your pocket or bag (as Brin
suggests it has for him in a TED talk), it'll be used everywhere.

Personally, I can't wait. :)

------
kevincoughlin
This is a really cool hack. It's exciting for me to see the amount of activity
surrounding Glass. I wonder what the sensitivity is to recognize a gesture as
a wink rather than a blink... I guess a dive into the source might answer
that.

------
netcan
Any alternatives to the voice interface could be welcome.

Maybe nose wiggling al la bewitched.

------
pmb
Sousveillance here we come!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sousveillance>

~~~
a3_nm
Yeah... sousveillance running on a device that you don't control and storing
the data on machines that you do not own.

~~~
Evbn
Or a device you do control streaming to servers to you do control. There isn't
a little MiniTruth man checking every byte going through the camera.

------
artemio
so google glass runs on modified android :D

~~~
hkmurakami
yes, apparently with a much truncated api set.

